# A CGC title tonight



## Bellesdad0417 (May 18, 2014)

My boy Finn passed his CCG tonight! :cheers2:

I was worried for a moment because for a period of time there he just shut down on me and wouldn't go in a down. Then at the end when it was all over he started zoomie poodle and so I tackled him and everyone was like oh look their playing. Hell no i was holding on for dear life.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

:biggrin1:Wow congratulations to you both. Yay Finn!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Congrats!!! You're a good boy Finn!!!!


----------



## SPGem (Jul 28, 2014)

Congratulations! That's a great accomplishment for you both!


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

OMG laughing with you seriously - poodles are just grand! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Good catch on the zoomie poodle! What perfect timing that he waited until after it was all over. Congratulations.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Congratulations!* :whoo: Loved reading about Finn's celebration zoomies afterwards, he earned it!:vroam:


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations to you both! I would be doing "zoomies" too!


----------

